# Locked keys in trunk!!! HELP!



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

Leaving the gas station with a 12 pk in hand, set it in the trunk along with my keys. 05 m6. I got the car towed to my house and unlocked but the truck released in the glove compartment won't release the trunk. I believe this may be due to the alarm Going off several times?!

Any insight, tips, tricks, or past experiences would greatly be appreciated. No spare keys, only camE with one 

Thanks a lot, totally screwed right now

Drew


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Behind the rear passenger headrest there should be a ring looking object that you pull and it releases the trunk....try that


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

P.s. My 12 pk is still in there  alcohol abuse


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

i believe its a yellow handle...dont quite remember


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

Will try that as soon as I can. AAA guy looked for a cord of that type but didn't find anything. I'll take out the headrest and look


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

it should be there....lift the headrest and it should be there


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It's there; I just checked.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot! U have no idea. Will check in 5


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

There wasn't any yellow cord behind either headrest in the backseat.. Am I missing it somehow?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

are you checking under the PASSENGER REAR headrest? It should be a yellow handle attached to a cord.


----------



## BlackGoat06 (Mar 25, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> are you checking under the PASSENGER REAR headrest? It should be a yellow handle attached to a cord.


X2, I just checked mine. Make sure you lift the passanger side rear head rest.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lift the rear passenger side head rest as if you are adjusting the height and look in the gap and its tucked right in there, can't miss it.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

The yellow ring seemed to have disappeared. I eventually noticed a cord sticking Out and it worked. Thanks a ton man! Saved me way to much hassle. 

Thanks, drew


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No problem man!! Now crack a beer open for me :cheers haha


----------

